#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Do I really need a syph test for Work Permit

## KAPPA

Went there once and had the wrong size pic,  Got a nice piece of paper with a check list  and that one and onlt one  item marked 
  Two weeks later got a chance to get back.
 "Oh, you need syphillis test."
 I already have the  health certificate from local hosp. 

 Does one really?   Egads can't help but hate them. That is so fucking personal and intrusive. 

  A  S  S   H  O  LL   E   S

----------


## Fondles

Yep, sure do I'm afraid, whats the job, School Teacher ?

----------


## DrB0b

> Went there once and had the wrong size pic,  Got a nice piece of paper with a check list  and that one and onlt one  item marked 
>   Two weeks later got a chance to get back.
>  "Oh, you need syphillis test."
>  I already have the  health certificate from local hosp. 
> 
>  Does one really?   Egads can't help but hate them. That is so fucking personal and intrusive. 
> 
>   A  S  S   H  O  LL   E   S


Not for all Work Permits but a friend of mine got a job as a teacher in a government school last month and he had to get a Syphilis Test. He was told by the school's HR department that it's a requirement for all teachers. First I'd ever heard of it.

----------


## Ratchaburi

YES you have to get the test results.
They take some blood & test it.
If you have had sif before then kiss the work permit good by.

----------


## Ratchaburi

it is for all now, not just Teflers

----------


## Fondles

> Not for all Work Permits but a friend of mine got a job as a teacher in a government school last month and he had to get a Syphilis Test. He was told by the school's HR department that it's a requirement for all teachers. First I'd ever heard of it.


Amusingly I wonder if it is a requirement so they don't pass it along to the female students ?

----------


## withnallstoke

Why would they need a syph test?
Could it be that they may be testing for something other than what they say?

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> Not for all Work Permits but a friend of mine got a job as a teacher in a government school last month and he had to get a Syphilis Test. He was told by the school's HR department that it's a requirement for all teachers. First I'd ever heard of it.
> 
> 
> Amusingly I wonder if it is a requirement so they don't pass it along to the female students ?


 
IT is for every body who is trying to get a work permit here in Thailand
I employed a friend fron marketing in October 2009 he had to have the test

 ::chitown::

----------


## somtamslap

> Amusingly I wonder if it is a requirement so they don't pass it along to the female students ?


 I know a female Flip who had to take the test too..

What happens if you've got it? No permit? Weird lot, these folks.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Why would they need a syph test?
> Could it be that they may be testing for something other than what they say?


....and just testing foreign instructors? 
Suggesting that Thai teachers are beyond picking up the syph?
What do work permits and STDs have to do with anything?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ The headmasters practice safe sex :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> IT is for every body who is trying to get a work permit here in Thailand
> I employed a friend fron marketing in October 2009 he had to have the test


Its for new applicants or ............

I renewed my WP in December 2009, no mention of a syph test, it's due for renewal again this coming December will be interesting to see if it's a requirement or not, not that it matters as Iam 99.9% confident Iam clean.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
>  
> IT is for every body who is trying to get a work permit here in Thailand
> I employed a friend fron marketing in October 2009 he had to have the test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is for a new applicant  as you only go for the medical the first time looser

 :cmn:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Suggesting that Thai teachers are beyond picking up the syph?


Sounds like Korea.
They think that because they eat kimche every day, they are immune from AIDS...
 :mid:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> ...


fucks me what docs are required, I send my passport to HR and they sort it all, I only go down to BKK once just to show my mug.

EDIT: just recalled my Stepfather had to show a syph test last year when he was renewing his WP, he is one of you lot though.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...


when you renew your work permit you are not require to have a medical certificate do you it is 1st timers

 :cmn:

----------


## nidhogg

As far as I know, the requirement for you to be free of syphillis has always been there, as part of the application process (along with some strange shit like elephantitis, leprosy), in the past it was basically ignored - along the line of if you were fit enough to get to the docs office, he would fill the form in.  Now, as I understand it for all NEW applications, the syph (blood) test is mandatory....

----------


## withnallstoke

"Jump you bastard"
"High high", replied the meek and obedient servant with a cracked skull and a doctors note to excuse him from games and syphilis.

----------


## KAPPA

^ I know that's how I felt. Well thanks for the  amazing response  I  am comforted somewhat  but really should  rather be screening for hepatitus and AIDS, or are they and not telling  as it's some UN thingy? Clap is curable. 

 Anyway  front desk gals  they also told me  app can be filled out in English, WRONG  though it is written in Thai and English. 

  Isn't this office for foreigners ?  The  list of requirements is in Thai only  .

----------


## withnallstoke

If they take enough blood from everybody, how much could it be flogged for?

BBC News - Lower price for donated blood saves NHS hospitals £50m

Link from last year, but do the principles still apply?


During the syph test, do they check for remnants of tin foil in the hair?

----------


## nidhogg

> ^ I know that's how I felt. Well thanks for the amazing response I am comforted somewhat but really should rather be screening for hepatitus and AIDS, or are they and not telling as it's some UN thingy? Clap is curable. 
> 
> .


I would probably happy that they leave it alone.  The list of diseases that act as exclusions (Syph, leprosy, elaphantitis etc) is fairly archaic and most people are honestly not likely to have them.  Alcoholism is also one of the excluding diseases - be thankful they do not start checking for that!!  If they started checking for Hep etc - lots more people would have probelms.

They did try at one time to introduce HIV screening, but that got political on them pretty quick, and they droped trying to introduce that as part of the permit criteria.

As a side note- Syph is treatable, although it requires some pretty intensive drug treatment.  However lots of cases escape detection (the early symptoms can be missed - this is not a drippy dick syndrome) - in the later stages of the disease if undetected, Syph really (and I mean really) fucks you up.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> As a side note- Syph is treatable, although it requires some pretty intensive drug treatment.  However lots of cases escape detection (the early symptoms can be missed - this is not a drippy dick syndrome) - in the later stages of the disease if undetected, Syph really (and I mean really) fucks you up.


Indeed.

Model of the head of a patient with tertiary syphilis:


Reddish papules and nodules over much of the body due to secondary syphilis:


Gummatous syphilis or late benign syphilis usually occurs 1–46 years after the initial infection, with an average of 15 years.[ This stage is characterized by the formation of chronic gummas, which are soft, tumor-like balls of inflammation which may vary considerably in size. They typically affect the skin, bone, and liver, but can occur anywhere.

----------


## withnallstoke

If its nose was a deep blue veiny thing, that could be my uncle Nobby.

----------


## LooseBowels

Hansuman  :Smile:

----------


## KAPPA

I was talking about this with a OBGYN  I know and she said syph is easy to transmit from women to men. Other sex transmitted  diseases,  women are more susceptible to than men.
So seems the sex trade is a factor in work permit rules? Great.

----------


## danno

hard to believe they bar one for being selfish. As an aside, had to see local doctor about lack of concentration and he told me i was selfish. Cant understand how he could tell from looking at my pecker

----------


## nidhogg

^? No idea as to what you are on about.

However, as the thread has been raised again, latest I have seen is that they are asking for the test (taken in a hospital, not a clinic) on renewals as well as on original applications. However, the implimentation on requiring the test for renewals seems to be sporadic, but pretty uniformly imposed for new applications. This is for all work permit applications (not just teflers) apparently.

----------


## Gallowspole

This year's renewal for me involved a chest x-ray, liver function test, and blood test for tertiary syphilis. Other friends were the same but with additional urine tests. These were for various kinds of jobs.

----------


## Humbert

Everyone, including renewals have to have a health form filled out that includes a blood test for syphilis. They also check for mental illness which rules out most people on TD.

----------


## good2bhappy

Tabes dorsalis is when you go bonkers
I heard a rumour that some t(l)e(a)cher had it and started beating up his pupils

----------


## armstrong

> Everyone, including renewals have to have a health form filled out that includes a blood test for syphilis. They also check for mental illness which rules out most people on TD.


well it would do if they actually tested for it.   the took some blood and 20minutes later i was free of syp, elephantiasis, alcoholism, drug abuse, mental illness and other things i have no idea how to spell.

----------


## armstrong

not that i have any of them.   i just can't see them geting results that quick... especially cos i was hungover

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> Everyone, including renewals have to have a health form filled out that includes a blood test for syphilis. They also check for mental illness which rules out most people on TD.
> 
> 
> well it would do if they actually tested for it. the took some blood and 20minutes later i was free of syp, elephantiasis, alcoholism, drug abuse, mental illness and other things i have no idea how to spell.


Took me about 45 minutes and they gave me a report on the blood screening.

----------


## Gallowspole

I had to supply the computerized print-outs for all my tests, a doctor's certificate for each test confirming the results, and the receipts for each test. The LFT test took three hours, the syph half an hour, and for the x-ray result, I had to return the following day.

----------


## DrAndy

> The LFT test took three hours, the syph half an hour


did she complain?

----------


## Gallowspole

She was a he but it was only a small prick  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

I've never been asked to take a syphilis test but I have been asked several times if I have elephantiasis. No joke.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Syphilis can get pretty horrendous


Elephantiasis is whole different ball game (and shockingly prevalent in the tropical developing world).


Both are thankfully treatable these days
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Syphili...eatmentpg.aspx
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/26197.php

----------


## CaptainNemo

I guess if you tested for Syphilis (or anything else on their list) in your home country, and were treated for it, and then did your blood test after, for your first WP, you'd be fine.

----------


## DrAndy

^ you hope?

----------


## CaptainNemo

Personally no - I clearly lack the social skills or finances to ever be at risk of contracting anything like that, in contrast to yourself.

----------


## DrAndy

I agree you do lack some social skills, but they would have nothing to do with catching syphilis, or otherwise

as for your finances, how would they help or hinder?

----------


## William

> Alcoholism is also one of the excluding diseases - be thankful they do not start checking for that!!


Interesting - changed since my day as this was one of the questions you were asked. Everyone tick - "no" - but it was on the questionnaire. As was "When was the last time you visited a massage parlour?" - which I used to think was vey presumptuous :-)

----------


## Fondles

> Alcoholism is also one of the excluding diseases - be thankful they do not start checking for that!!  If they started checking for Hep etc - lots more people would have probelms.


According to the HR sept at my work alcoholism test/check is a requirement (I would pass with flying colours !!!) 

Cut and paste from an email last December. 



> Your medical certificate [ By Labour Regulation, since 13 June 2011 according to Ministerial Regulations] 
> (Please inform a doctor that you require 7 diseases medical certificate + blood type)
> 
>  1.Not being insane or mentally sick
>  2.Suffering from leprosy
>  3.Tuberculosis           
>  4.Elephantitus
>  5.Drug Addiction
>  6.Alcoholism
>  7.Syphilis – Latent Stage

----------


## gusG

#1 and #6 rule me out!

However, at least I can bluff my way past those.

----------


## Collector

Whan I got mine, the lawyer wasn't very clear on the time tables,  and 30 days passed so I had to get another one. Then I had my health records being looked at by a doctor and they were suspicious on why I was getting so many VD tests

----------


## nikkuinthai

yes u need !

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
>   Alcoholism is also one of the excluding diseases - be thankful they do not start checking for that!!  If they started checking for Hep etc - lots more people would have probelms.
> 
> 
> According to the HR sept at my work alcoholism test/check is a requirement (I would pass with flying colours !!!) 
> 
> Cut and paste from an email last December. 
> ...


Yep your right today went for the blood test for the first time in 7 years.
They did get some blood from me it was red not ( a light clear brown )
Like the beer colour. I think that I will not pass number 6. ::chitown::  

Sorry Fondles but spell check has kicked in number 4 .Elephantiasis

Sorry mate :Smile:

----------

